# Can I reprogram the skip button on a Bolt?



## barrysvee (Feb 23, 2005)

I've made the jump straight from a Series 3 HD XL to the Bolt and I'm annoyed with the change in behavior to the skip button. In live TV with the Series 3 I could press the skip button twice to go all the back 30 minutes. With the Bolt it looks like I need to FF in reverse and then hit the skip button several times until I'm back 30 minutes.

Is there a way to reprogram the old behavior or am I missing an easier way to go all the way back 30 minutes in live TV?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Yes, its in the Menu, Settings & Messages /Settings / Remote, CableCard & Devices / Remote Control Setup / Part 4.

Choose ADVANCE skips to tick.


----------



## barrysvee (Feb 23, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> Yes, its in the Menu, Settings & Messages /Settings / Remote, CableCard & Devices / Remote Control Setup / Part 4.
> 
> Choose ADVANCE skips to tick.


Thank you for the reply. Are you sure these are the steps for the Remote setup on the Bolt? I went through the remote setup options and could not find these settings. For you, does the Part 4 give instructions for how to program the remote or does it change the DVR itself?


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

barrysvee said:


> I went through the remote setup options and could not find these settings. For you, does the Part 4 give instructions for how to program the remote or does it change the DVR itself?


you are correct. I believe the instructions given were for roamio menus and bolt has some differences. For Bolt:
Settings&Messages => Remote, Cable Card, & Devices => Remote Control Setup has set:
TV Power, vol, mute
tv input
a/v vol & mute
a/v input
remote control pairing

i'm not sure where the advance button settings are for Bolt. maybe they are removed and not found like on the roamio. as far as the original question: Can I reprogram the skip button on a Bolt? yes with this...

SPS30S code still works for 30sec skip
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532567

but I don't think you can do what you're looking for:



barrysvee said:


> In live TV with the Series 3 I could press the skip button twice to go all the back 30 minutes. With the Bolt it looks like I need to FF in reverse and then hit the skip button several times until I'm back 30 minutes.
> 
> Is there a way to reprogram the old behavior or am I missing an easier way to go all the way back 30 minutes in live TV?


I think you are stuck with skip to tick with sps30s toggled on or off and as you said "need to FF in reverse and then hit the skip button several times until I'm back 30 minutes."

but maybe someone else has some insight on the bolt and a solution.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

barrysvee said:


> I've made the jump straight from a Series 3 HD XL to the Bolt and I'm annoyed with the change in behavior to the skip button. In live TV with the Series 3 I could press the skip button twice to go all the back 30 minutes. With the Bolt it looks like I need to FF in reverse and then hit the skip button several times until I'm back 30 minutes. Is there a way to reprogram the old behavior or am I missing an easier way to go all the way back 30 minutes in live TV?


Hold the skip back button down. That should jump you to the start of the buffer. (I think that's what you want to do.)


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Hold the skip back button down. That should jump you to the start of the buffer. (I think that's what you want to do.)


yes, I think that's what OP wants to do, jump to beginning of buffer, but holding advance down only jumps to the end of the buffer, and holding it down again doesn't do anything after that point once you're on the end of the buffer. In other words, holding button down only gets you to the end. And I tried it on Bolt with sps30s toggled on and toggled off. so you're back to using rewind plus the advance button x3 and skipping to tick back to beginning of buffer, so it's 4 button presses in all to beginning (assuming you are at end): rew + 3x advance to get back to beginning. although I'm having a hard time believing that is the case on Bolt and there isn't some solution.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

oh and if you're in rewind mode within the buffer and then hold down the advance button it also jumps to the end of the buffer, not the beginning. not seeing a way back to beginning without using skip to tick with multiple advance button presses along the way.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tivoyahoo said:


> yes, I think that's what OP wants to do, jump to beginning of buffer, but holding advance down only jumps to the end of the buffer, and holding it down again doesn't do anything after that point once you're on the end of the buffer. In other words, holding button down only gets you to the end. And I tried it on Bolt with sps30s toggled on and toggled off. so you're back to using rewind plus the advance button x3 and skipping to tick back to beginning of buffer, so it's 4 button presses in all to beginning (assuming you are at end): rew + 3x advance to get back to beginning. although I'm having a hard time believing that is the case on Bolt and there isn't some solution.


Not the advance. The skip BACK. (I don't know what it is called. The one that skips back 10 seconds.)

Advance hold down goes to end. Skip back hold down goes to beginning.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Not the advance. The skip BACK. (I don't know what it is called. The one that skips back 10 seconds.)
> 
> Advance hold down goes to end. Skip back hold down goes to beginning.


bingo. the *replay* button. hold it down and immediately advances to beginning of buffer. I figured there was something I was overlooking. I have trouble unlearning my old ways from old tivos and advance taking you to end and beginning, but replay makes perfect sense. thanks :up:

oh, and here's a diagram of the Bolt remote:
https://support.tivo.com/servlet/fileField?id=0BE380000008YZ0

which shows:
Replay: repeats the last 8 seconds of the show. Press and hold to jump to the beginning of a show.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The Bolt uses the same software version as the Roamio (20.6.1) so it shouldn't be any different.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> The Bolt uses the same software version as the Roamio (20.6.1) so it shouldn't be any different.


as far as 20.6.1.RC14, there are differences. the OP is correct about Part 4 not being ADVANCE and REPLAY buttons on bolt as it is on Roamio.

there are more menu differences between Bolt and Roamio, for example, this one I've seen discussed:

How do I do a channel scan with a Bolt?
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532786

where the channel scan option is removed for cable on Bolt.

and then to reach the Remote Control setup, it's slightly different as well:

roamio:
Settings & Messages /Settings / Remote, CableCard & Devices / Remote Control Setup

bolt (there is no intermediate "Settings" menu):
Settings & Messages => Remote, Cable Card, & Devices => Remote Control Setup

and there's a "Channel & App Settings" menu on Bolt.

Also Bolt does have the old style SD menus on some screens like Roamio has, e.g. the Settings menu.

also different on Bolt:
Settings & Messages => Help => Account & System Info

on Roamio it's:
Settings & Messages => Account & System Info

I haven't heard if 20.6.1a.RC7 for Roamio has menu changes that are more boltlike.


----------



## barrysvee (Feb 23, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Hold the skip back button down. That should jump you to the start of the buffer. (I think that's what you want to do.)


That was it! I'll have to check the docs that came with the device but they kept the information in their documentation extremely thin.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

barrysvee said:


> That was it! I'll have to check the docs that came with the device but they kept the information in their documentation extremely thin.


Extremely.


----------

